# A Note on Lepanthes Taxonomy



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Lately, I've seen a large number of Lepanthes calodictyon being posted for sale on Ebay and elsewhere along with pictures being posted on Facebook and forums incorrectly labelled as L. tentaculata. It seems to me like one of the South American vendors mixed up a batch of flasks. 

The most obvious way to differentiate the two is leaf coloration. Lep. calodictyon has extremely prominent purple venation in the leaves:


















Whereas see here for an example of Lep. tentaculata leaves. 

There are other differences as well (flower structure, leaf shape, leaf presentation), but to me, looking at the leaves is the easiest method. 

Just trying to clear things up for people...


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Thank you for that. 
Are those your plants?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

John, the photos of calodictyon are my photos and my plant. I didn't have any good, distinctive shots of my tentaculata, so I linked another growers'.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I've been looking everywhere for a calodictyon


----------

